# Slide Is Stuck Out:help



## cheriecsm (May 3, 2009)

After just going to Camping World for other unrelated issues, my slide is stuck in the 'out' mode now. I have a 2006 Outback 5th Wheel with the rear living area. Does anyone know where the manual slide apparatus is? The electric motor sounds like it is trying to work but it is stuck and doesn't move. Any suggestions would be much appreciated! Cherie


----------



## puffer (Aug 28, 2008)

Have someone push on the slideout as you hit the button,it may need a little help if it hasnt been greased in a while. If that fails, tip the camper on its side and that should do the trick.


----------



## proffsionl (Feb 19, 2005)

On most Outbacks, you will need to look on the side directly opposite of the slideout (the door side). Look around where the centerline of the slide is and you should see a small flap in the plastic covering the underside (it was zip-tied closed on my old one). Just open the flap and you should see the slide motor. It should have a place where you can insert the square end of a 1/2" drive socket to ratchet the slide in (at least this is how I remember it).

FYI, we had an issue on our Outback where the motor shorted out (but still worked, albeit slowly...VERY slowly). It took the better part of 30 minutes, but I got it in.

Good luck...I'm sure someone else will chime in with some more clarity on this.


----------



## clarkely (Sep 15, 2008)

I am unsure how it works exactly on the outback...........but on my last trailer, a keystone springdale, i had a similar problem.............and it was a partially sheared off shear pin............no one in and Whala....back to normal!!


----------



## Calvin&Hobbes (May 24, 2006)

How did you make out?


----------



## Kathy (Apr 6, 2008)

We never did find the manual slide out control. We gave up! Our problem was a bad relay in the wall.


----------



## cheriecsm (May 3, 2009)

Cherie said:


> How did you make out?


[/quote]
I haven't had a chance to follow the directions yet. I worked all day and it's dark now. I will let you know in the next day or so. Definitely has me worried. Thank you for your help. We'll see if I can have success with your directions.


----------



## cheriecsm (May 3, 2009)

Cherie said:


> How did you make out?


[/quote]
I haven't had a chance to follow the directions yet. I worked all day and it's dark now. I will let you know in the next day or so. Definitely has me worried. Thank you for your help. We'll see if I can have success with your directions.
[/quote]

Well, I finally had a chance to work on the slide problem: went to Home Depot and bought a ratchet set. Bought an extension but did not need it. I can move the slide with a bit of an effort and it is a very slow process. But after I brought it in about 6", I tried the button to move it. The motor still 'whines' and doesn't move the slide at all. Do you think it may be the motor? I'm taking a trip next week with the RV and hope I can get this fixed by then. Suggestions, anyone? Thanks, Cherie


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

My guess is the motor coupling to the drive is stripped. A pain to replace but near as expensive as a motor.


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

it may need a little help if it hasnt been greased in a while. If that fails, tip the camper on its side and that should do the trick.
[/quote]

Greased?


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

I'm going to guess shear pin or stripped gears.


----------



## cheriecsm (May 3, 2009)

Nathan said:


> I'm going to guess shear pin or stripped gears.


As soon as I find out what it is, I'll let you all know. I really appreciate all your help and suggestions. The 'whine' sound makes me think it's stripped gears. How that could happen, I don't know. I thought if I manually brought it in enough that it might work but it didn't. UGH! Cherie


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

The motor spins at a decent speed (it's the whining you hear). There is then a gearbox that reduces the speed. The only time I've had one of those electric ones apart, the gearbox was filled with plastic gears (ok, so it was more like plastic shavings that used to be gears.....







). In the case ofthe one I worked on, I unbolted the motor from the gearbox, and could then feel inside the gearbox and was able to pull out plastic shavings. The dealer did the repair from there.

Now, the catch is, if the gears are stripped, there is likely something else wrong that caused the load to be too high for the gears. Ask the dealer to investigate the root cause of the problem, don't let them just replace the gearbox and move on.


----------



## russk42 (Sep 10, 2007)

Doxie-Doglover-Too said:


> Greased?


that's my thought.
Ive never greased mine in 5 years; maybe I should---if I knew how.


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

CamperAndy: should we be greasing something?


----------

